# Waterfowl Harvest Picture Thread



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 5, 2013)

Let's see your waterfowl harvest photos from the season. 

Pictures with a short hunt summary is a plus.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 5, 2013)

Few woodies


----------



## deepsouthman (Dec 12, 2013)

*This morning.*


----------



## deepsouthman (Dec 12, 2013)

Ready for the oven.  Depth finder did not work, lucky duck did not work and the boat motor got stuck in gear. Still had a great time shooting at birds.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 13, 2013)

Woodies with hardware


----------



## dirtnap10 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mallards, gadwalls, woodies, and shovelers


----------



## dirtnap10 (Dec 17, 2013)

And a wringneck


----------



## ugaringneck (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 5, 2014)

*Kid time*

My daughter


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 5, 2014)

Few of our last hunts. 18 ringers, 4 woodies, and 3 geese!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 5, 2014)

...


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 5, 2014)

....


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 12, 2014)

A couple hunts from this week here in WV, birds finally started showing up, time crank it up until the end of the season.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 19, 2014)

A 2 man limit of mallards on the 17th, last week is here, time to go fro broke


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 14, 2014)

bump


----------



## tiedgar (Sep 15, 2014)

on the X this weekend. Grinded out a four man limit on a pasture pond


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 22, 2014)

WV youth day with my cousin's son, first time ever duck hunting.  One hen wood duck, 2 mallards and a mallard/domestic hybrid, think he is hooked.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 3, 2014)

*Wv*

Today's hunt with a good friend, 6 mallards, 4 teal, 1 wood duck, 7 geese and 2 snipe, amazing what a day or two with a cold front pushing in will do.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 13, 2014)

A couple from the last two days, shame this cold snap did not come a week earlier.


----------

